#   ( ) >   >  WR = Wehrmacht Rundfunk

## RA3CC

(Werner Thote, DL1VHF)  ,                     WR1.            ,     ,    ,     :



       WR1,         (   ),       .

 ,        ,             WR1, WR1/T  WR1/P    Blaupunkt  Philips-Valvo,    ,           .

        , ,  -    .

         2000 ,   (RZ3CC)     WR1,    "WR1/T":



   ,         "WR1",        ,  ,      ,    .         (ex-UA3FU)    (UA3AJD).

  2004-     ,  ,   RZ3CC     WR1/T,    WR1     "25- " (DCH25, DF25  .).        WR1     " "...

,  -  2007-,     eBay  ,       ,        "WR1/T":



 -   ,     WR1/T    WR1,   .    ---   WR1/T    "11- " (DCH11, DF11  .),      "".         :





         WR1  "",    ,          "WR1/T" ---   "WR1".      ""   ?!

 ,    ,  ,    .    ""        ,     .       WR1/T,       :



 ""     WR1,      "11- ",   1939   Telefunken.      ,   WR1       "Wehrmacht"  "Wehrmacht Eigentum" ( ),        "".

     Philips    "25- ",      ( ), Blaupunkt     WR1    .     ,             ""  "" (  WR1  ""   ""     ).

     ?  ,        ,      .    ,       WR1,       ,    "25- ",   ,   "11- ".

    ,      ,      "WR1"?!       ,  ,      !!     ""  ""      .

      WR1,      ,       ""  ""...

 Blaupunkt     WR1,    ,   . , ""  WR1     "",     .  Blaupunkt    "".


, ,     D1029/6,         WR1/P  WR1/T,    Blaupunkt:



       "WR1",   ,    D1029/6   ,        WR1. ,     4  1941 .,    WR1/P   Philips-Valvo    1942 !!

     Philips-Valvo        WR1...

, ,    "WR1/P"    ?!    ,    1942        D1029/6   ,    "WR1/P"   ---  "  "     "-"...

      " "   ,     "WR1"?!          ( "Philips"   "Valvo"),           "Blaupunkt"  - .

 , ,         ...

*  5 ():*

, ,    ---     !!!     ,       !!

     ""      ""...





			RU9CA:
		

			  !
         " ".    .

----------


## RA3CC

> http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/foru...d.php?t=535652
> -   WR    ...


     WR1/P     .       WR1   "",   1941    "25- " (DAF25  .),         ,     WR1/T.

       ---        ---        ,    :



     WR1  1941              -,             :



   WR1     ,     WR1/T, ..   ,     "WR1"     ,     WR1/T   "fvw".

       WR1    "",    ,      25-,   11- ,    .           MrIks (.. " ")    ,   ,    WR1  (  "")  .

    ,     ""      (fvw)       ,  ""   WR1/T   11-     WR1 (    --- WR1/P)   25- .

,        ,         "fvw"   ,   .     ""        "WR1".

   WR1 (     11-,  25- ) Blaupunkt   ,   1943 .    WR1/T  WR1/P   1941     21000  24000.

----------

